# aba, nagbabasa rin ako ng mga komentaryo



## Dlak

Hello,

I'm slowly trying to immerse myself in tagalog, but someone just threw a whole sentence at me, and I'm not sure what it means.  Can anyone help?

"aba, nagbabasa rin ako ng mga komentaryo
mo sa mga sinusulat ng mga kaibigan ko."

Thank you.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Hello Dlak.  The second part doesn't seem to make sense.  The first part ''Hey, I'm also reading your comments.

The second part ''in my friends' writings.''  It does not seem logical to me that the speaker reads one persons comments in the writings of another.  If he reads the comments of another person, how can those be the comments of the one he is talking to.


----------



## Dlak

Thank you, Cracker Jack.

I think she is referring to blog comments.


----------



## keladry

Don't take my word on this since I'm not fluent in Tagalog, but what it could be is,
I also read your comments on what my friends wrote.


----------



## mortar and pestle

Yep i agree it means "Hey, *with an FYI tone* I read your comments on my friend's writtings!"


----------

